# '85 Merckx Professional (SLX + 50th anniversary campagnolo)



## tom_77 (May 4, 2011)

Hi,

I'm thinking about selling my old Merckx bike.
It's a '85 professional slx with 50th anniversary campagnolo parts.
Unfortunately the campy group is not complete, the pedals, brake levers, front axle are missing. Overall it's in good shape. located in Belgium.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

What size?


----------



## tom_77 (May 4, 2011)

size:56cm


----------



## camchris1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, any chance this bike is still available? I'm a newbe to the forum and so I cannot send PM's yet...Thanks!


----------



## rccardr (Jul 5, 2011)

No, it is not. I wound up buying the frame (I assume from the guy who bought the entire bike from the posting owner) back in July, had it shipped to the US and then sent it on to Alan Wanta in San Diego to be refinished. It's actually a 57.

If you're interested in a Merckx Corsa or Corsa Extra, I'm reducing the size of my collection and have five for sale, including a 7-11 Corsa in SLX. Some frames, some complete bikes. If interested shoot me an e-mail at rccardrATcoxDOTnet.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Any chance of a 50cm Merckx?


----------



## rccardr (Jul 5, 2011)

No, sorry. Everything is a 57 except the 7-11 frame- it's a 58. I have a Faema Corsa in SL, two Corsa Extra's in SLX, the 7-11 Corsa in SLX (that's an odd one, most Corsa's were in SL), and a Corsa 01. And the pro/corsa extra, which is now red and chrome.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*are you sure*

that's an 85? It has under the BB cable routing which I think was 86


----------



## karlobike (Jul 3, 2007)

camchris1 said:


> Hi, any chance this bike is still available? I'm a newbe to the forum and so I cannot send PM's yet...Thanks!



Unfortunately I can not send PM, and then say here. I'm glad you like this gem, for now I do not intend to part with, if you want to see more photos more recent ...
Eddy Merckx prof_1981 - a set on Flickr
soon
carlo


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

My 85 has under the BB cable routing


atpjunkie said:


> that's an 85? It has under the BB cable routing which I think was 86


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

martinrjensen said:


> My 85 has under the BB cable routing


letter Z indicates '85


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

Sorry, excavations: Under BB cover cable routing - beginning of 1983; Z-series denoting the period from summer 1984 to autumn 1986. Model built from SLX tubes = Pro SLX, then Corsa Extra SLX (Professional = SL/SP or R531)


----------

